#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2014-02-19
<YoBoY> plop yayel
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2014-02-20
<kheireddine> hi
<yayel> yo YoBoY :-)
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2014-02-21
<yayel> bon, quand vous pourrez m'expliquer ce que je peux faire pour vous aider, n'hésitez pas !!!
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2016-02-28
<stephane84_> Bonjour chers traducteurs
<stephane84_> je suis entrain de faire des suggestions pour le paquets fcitx d'ubuntu
<stephane84_> mais s'il y a quelque chose de plus urgent, je suis tout à fait disposé à suivre vos demandes et requêtes, pour aider...
<stephane84_> Vous pouvez me proposer un paquet sur lesquels il faut faire des suggestions, le cas échéant.
